

Google Play Vending Machines Released In Japan - elleferrer
http://www.onewayjapan.com/Home%20-%20Tech%20And%20Science/2013/44%20-%20Google%20Play%20Vending%20Machines%20Released%20In%20Japan.html

======
pahans
may be it is a dumb question to ask. Isnt it easier to download the app
directly to the device?

